# I want to write for you I want to tell you a story



## zephyr (Apr 26, 2003)

Every good writer has their respective constituencies, because they have something good or bad- light or dark to tell and to share.  Every aspiring writer wants his or her respective writings to be widely read and recognized in the marketplace.

I believe that when we strive to be enhanced writers, we become more attractive to readers- as we are better able to relate in what we want to share with them.  To be a healthier writer, we need to be better spellers also. Additionally, We should be improving in our grammar and diction as the writing mileage increases.

I want to write for you, but you are not reading me.  Maybe the competition is performing better.  I want to tell you a story, but you are not paying attention.  I want to share something with you, but you are not aware.  

Maybe my writings are not up to par, maybe they are- but I am not maximizing the market potentials.  I am not taking advantage of the many online opportunities that provide an instant medium for the publication of my work.

So, it sounds like the recipe for being a better writer is simpler than many would believe.  The presentation of the writing to serve to the reader- must be digestible.  That’s the key to writing success in my view. 

We are writers to stay, and so many of us around the globe remain stagnant and still in our enclosed environments.  The world is really at our fingertips now; hence writers have their paradise.  Laziness is a setback for any writer, however.  There is no success without more writings of interest.

To be a better writer, is to write more and more.  To continue to improve on the skill requires a commitment by the writer to personally commit to advancing steadily to higher heights in the art.

If you want to write for me, then your writings must be presentable.  If you want to tell me a story, then you should be able to communicate.  If you want to share something with me, you are welcome.

The world awaits new writes, and writers.  Let’s therefore write on and continue to be improved at what we do.  Our readership would have one direction to go as a result, and that is north.

©2003 Dennis A. Dames
Nassau, Bahamas
www.DennisDames.com


----------



## Vixen (Aug 20, 2004)

Who and what are you writing this for, it's well phrased, and no doubt encouraging to writers, but I keep thinking it belongs somewhere, a pamplet, a slip out from a fancy journal, a mailing, something commercial...


----------



## David Gracer (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd have to say that it's really unclear as to what you're trying to say.  Your paragraphs are not very unified, and the "flow" of your thoughts is tough to follow.  

  If you could try to say what you want in fewer words, and specify a particular thesis, that would be helpful.  There doesn't seem to be a real 'core' to your argument, or in fact a point to what you've got here.


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 24, 2004)

there are also, i'm sorry to say, errors in grammar, wording, etc., in the piece... since you seem to be aiming this at writers who may want to submit their work to some publication of yours and you seem to be telling them that only the finest, most correct writing will be acceptable to you, making mistakes yourself is more than a bit counterproductive [if not hypocritical], wouldn't you say? 

hugs, maia


----------

